# Yiff help?



## Aysling SilverFox (May 17, 2009)

I'm having problems writing my yiff bits..can someone help me? I can do bjs ok, but not the acctual yiff.


----------



## nybx4life (May 17, 2009)

Aysling SilverFox said:


> I'm having problems writing my yiff bits..can someone help me? I can do bjs ok, but not the acctual yiff.


 

Take from experience, if you got any.

If not, that's what other people's stuff is for, to take notes from.


----------



## ShadowEon (May 17, 2009)

Ever rp?Take it from some of that or read other yiffy stories and use that as a guide. You can just use your imagination too. =p


----------



## Xadera (May 19, 2009)

Definately look at the stuff of others. Also, try to put yourself in the situation. What do you feel? What do you do? What position do you use? And what sort of environment are you in? Is it hot? Are you sweaty? Is your partner hot and sweaty? Etc.

If you don't know how sex normally works, make something up  Most people won't notice if you write it well XD Though, if you really don't know how it actually works, then read up on wikipedia. Go through all the anatomy of the gentalia for both genders. There's a lot of emotion, kissing, and inserting of Peg A into Slot B. Plenty of dripping goo from both sides. If it's furry, you may also want to look up the specifics of each animal's genetalia (knots hold on, heat signals fertility, and hyena's are complicated) and their sexual habits (signs of submission, sexual displays, and sniffing). 

Also, scale it to the mood. If it's rough, then there's a lot of thrusting, humping, and groping. If it's romantic, there's gentle gliding, embracing, and caressing. If it's emotionless, then you don't really have much to write XD Be careful of your language as well in this regard. Dicks and cunts are vulgar, penises and vaginas are technical, members and slits are tongue-in-cheek. Petals dripping with sweet necter and erupting volcanoes with molten lava are really pretty sounding, and should be used very sparingly. 

There's also pacing to keep track of. Too fast and your reader is left frustrated, too slow and they stop giving a damn. Complex ideas have to be handled elegantly, so don't go into deep descriptions if it's going to put the reader to sleep. Sex can start with foreplay, ease up to the penetration, slowly increases, and then :OP::. With a bit of afterglow afterwards. Preferably some cuddling XD 

You're question is a bit vague. You should elaborate more so we know what you're looking for


----------



## Yorokonde2 (May 19, 2009)

*waves one hand and helplessly laughs at Xadera's comment* This... this is why I can't write or read smut. I just can't stop laughing. XD


----------



## Xadera (May 19, 2009)

Yorokonde2 said:


> *waves one hand and helplessly laughs at Xadera's comment* This... this is why I can't write or read smut. I just can't stop laughing. XD


 
=D I love adding humor to my smut. It's hard to take some of these things seriously ^^


----------



## greymist (May 23, 2009)

hmmm.   yiff?  Try watching 2 animals in their courting/mating practices.  lol  Can be quite amusing watching their antics.  just a thought.  Also study the anatomy.


----------



## Sulfide (May 23, 2009)

First, Plagerize an adult book.
Second, Change the Characters.
Third, Manipulate the features

bam, you got yiff


----------

